
Ask HN: Google Alerts Alternatives? - hckr1292
I love the ability to know about new search results, but I&#x27;d rather not rely on Google to find this information. What other tools FOSS or commercial are out there? Let&#x27;s say I&#x27;m interested in knowing if the SuperBowl gets cancelled for 2021.
======
switcheroo
Ever use pmalerts?

